# Being Blamed By Relatives



## unreal (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,

Just wanted some wise words from anyone as I am quite low today. I got divorced for many reasons the main ones were:-

1. Lack of respect
2. Ex not wanting daughters rather sons
3. Ex was critical of my job type and income
4. Lying before marriage that she had health issues

Relatives are blaming me as I didnt have children or a home of my own and things could of been better with my own place, but 6 months after marriage it wasn't working out 3 years later same story and I find living with parents has helped during and now after a marriage has ended not that I dont want children or my own place, but we agreed this before marriage and she agreed we would live with my parents for 2-3 years before getting our own place after saving up. 

Thanks.


----------

